# Seriously speaking - who fancies doing a BHM/FFA website?



## Wantabelly (Nov 18, 2007)

A few conversations like this have been flung about, but no one really seems to do anything about it. I would do it, but i'm a girl and i don't have a clue about computers....

I reckon there are alot more FFAs out there than we think... FFAs who don't know about the term FFA. FFAs who think they're alone liking really fat men. FFAs who just need a little encouragement to follow their dreams...

Guys - you always moan about the lack of FFAs but do nothing to promote yourself other than on dimensions... and dimensions is more directed at BBWs so people will never find you

Girls - we want access to more BHMs out there who like their fatness and won't lose weight!!

And plus, BHM/FFA pics are very very rare and don't we all want some more eye candy??? - contrast pics, girls loving guys fat.... 

People i speak to know about the BBW/FA scene, but no one knows about the BHM/FFA scene.... There's a reason for that and that's because the BBW scene has made itself huge..... we can do that too.

So ladies, lets make all the big guys in the world feel like the sex gods they are.... and men, techie geeks, come out....help us make this happen


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Might be a worthy investment.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>FFAs and BHMs</title>
<style type="text/css" src="css/general.css">
</head>
<body>
insert website programming here.
</body>
</html
```


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Might be a worthy investment.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



*CHRIS....come on now dude...you are the ultraGEEKsquad (said lovinglyput it to use *


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 18, 2007)

we need a name for this new venture, Wantabelly thinks it should be something simple for people who do not know about the community to find.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 18, 2007)

I can do some spiffy things with Dreamweaver but unfortunately I just don't have the time. However I'm am TOTALLY supportive of this venture and would love to help in any way I can!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2007)

I dub thee "Fatlove"


----------



## Obesus (Nov 19, 2007)

I do have a chunk of spare bandwidth...but I am still knee-deep in getting my Obesonomicon site up...perchance after the holidays....


----------



## doctorx (Nov 19, 2007)

I can donate some webspace to the venture and some coding work.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 19, 2007)

Who needs to know about computers when you have wordpress? . All you need these days is a camera and a free blog and there you go!


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 20, 2007)

Well.. I've been wanting to start the wikipedia BHM page for a while, but haven't had any free time to start the research.. every other fat "fetish" seems to be there except BHM...


----------



## Kiki (Nov 20, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> I dub thee "Fatlove"



It definitely has to be a name specific to BHM. Maybe "FatGuyLove". Or if anyone can think of a shortened version of "Fat Guys & The Ladies Who Love Them"...


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm... well if it's like an info page but with sexy visual aid... it can be called...

ARGGGH! Maybe videogames do kill creativity :doh:


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 21, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> and dimensions is more directed at BBWs so people will never find you



Dimensions was started as a website geared towards "Fat Admirers". It is a website that embraces all walks of life; a website created by a "Fat Admirer" for "Fat Admirers".  I believe there is some overhaul rumors going around for a better/larger/different "BHM/FFA" board of some sort. You might take your inquiry up with Conrad/Webmaster about centering and modernizing (in Dimensions terms, of course) the "BHM/FFA" scene. He, more than any of us, knows how to project the right attitude and agenda. Wise man he is.

- A fat dude


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 21, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Dimensions was started as a website geared towards "Fat Admirers". It is a website that embraces all walks of life; a website created by a "Fat Admirer" for "Fat Admirers".  I believe there is some overhaul rumors going around for a better/larger/different "BHM/FFA" board of some sort. You might take your inquiry up with Conrad/Webmaster about centering and modernizing (in Dimensions terms, of course) the "BHM/FFA" scene. He, more than any of us, knows how to project the right attitude and agenda. Wise man he is.
> 
> - A fat dude



Mate, as awesome as that sounds, I agree 100% with Wantabelly, this site is in theory "made by a Fat Admirer for Fat Admirers" but the FACT is that it's mainly "Made by a male Fat Admirer for male Fat admirers". I'm not saying this place isn't freaking awesome, I'm just saying that us BHMs (non-fat-admiring BHMs specially) and the FFAs (the slim ones at least) we sometimes feel more like "We don't mind you being here just keep it down" or "Just stay in your own room ok?" (I'm only talking about myself but I've seen other ppl say this over the time I've been here).

Also, we are talking about, at least what I got, mainly an info site, a place where a BHM can go and say "So there are girls that like my body? Holy fuck!!! :shocked:" or an FFA (and that happens A LOT on the intros of the girls here) "I'm not a freak?! I'm not alone?! :shocked:". And I don't think we can actually have that here.

I at least would like to see this web happen, that doesn't mean I would stop coming here, I LOVE IT HERE! But it would be nice to have a place of "our" own  (again, this is only me but I think many ppl will agree).


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh my gosh. This *MUST* be done! *exclamation points*

I'd do all I can to help out, like maybe donate all the hundreds of pictures of eye candy that I have saved on my computer over the years.
Or create some awesome logos and backgrounds and stuff (with Chris' help to make 'em all animated and whatnot). 


So uh... again... this must be done. <3


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 21, 2007)

Mary - i think this should be our venture.... lets do it. I am so up for it. Do you fancy doing it with me?


----------



## mischel (Nov 21, 2007)

Mmmmmmm i can only contribute with sexyness. I'm a computer geek/nerd but i have never been interessted in html programming or WYSIWYG^^.

My idea would be a blog for you girls. It's easy to configure and write blog entries there.
Easy picture upload included and several blog-owners are possible.
I had a blog long time ago, but just to see how it works.

Perhaps look at these adresses:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blog
http://www.blogger.com/
www.live.com


----------



## stefanie (Nov 21, 2007)

mischel said:


> Mmmmmmm i can only contribute with sexyness...



LOL, so cute!

There's also the possibility of setting up a [url="http://www.livejournal.com]livejournal[/url] community. It's like a blog, but one where everyone who signs up as a member has posting privileges. 

Some might say it's a drawback that everyone who participates has to have an LJ account. An LJ account is free, though. Here is some more info on LJ communities.

(full disclosure: not part of LJ officialdom or shilling for them; it's just what I'm familiar with.)


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 21, 2007)

mischel said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blog



I just had a thought. Anyone care to share their opinions on the matter?



Wikipedia said:


> View source
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> for *Big Handsome Man*
> 
> ...



Wikipedia is not only a great place to start, but an excellent resource for information.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 21, 2007)

its not just Web programming, is SEO optimization, GUI interfaces, SQL databases, APIs, Domain/ server management. ect


' WTF I'm a geek >.<


----------



## beckyking (Jan 9, 2008)

there are many bbw dating site, not many bhm site


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 10, 2008)

orinoco said:


> well surely the easiest way to find a title is to ask lots of FFAs how they came to this place, and if it was via a search engine what sort of words did they type in to find it, i'm guessing any combination of chubby/fat/chunky with men/guys etc would work....but do/did many of you type in "boys"?



I initially found here, before I knew what a BHM or even a feeder/feedee was (back in the day!) by typing "FAT MEN" and "FAT BOYS" into google and went from there. I think the title has to have reference both to fat and to men, and to like/love, which I think are the three most important elements.

Do you think a seperate poll thread with lots of potential titles would be a good idea, and then we can vote for out favourites?

Just for the record...I have no idea how to make websites, but I promise 100% if this idea gets off the ground, Lady Bella will be a regular! 

Bella xXx


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jan 10, 2008)

Blarg... this is really frustrating. Why do you still want to make a website from scratch???! Why do you need "server management" like your going to have the traffic Amazon does?! All that is overkill for what the thing would be at first.

This is an easy matter that ANYONE can do. All you need is an account on google (blogspot), wordpress, MSN (Live Spaces) or any service of the likes and you are in. No HTML (unless you know how to and want a more customized thing), no server finding/paying, you can make it in any language of your choice.

If you need a name here's my two cents: "love4bigmen.whateverfreeblogsite.com" On the header you can make it clear that it's a heterosexual thing (for web searches, so nobody thinks that it is just another Gay FA site ) and you are set.


----------



## jchild (Feb 3, 2008)

I would stay clear of Blog sites because it leaves you limited with what you can do in the end. With that said it would be a great idea to have a site like this and I recommend running drupal. Drupal is a content management system, so once you have one of us geeks set it up for you then anyone can manage the website without advanced or even any knowledge of programming. Drupal can be found at www.drupal.org and you can see plenty of websites there to take as an example. 

You can also look at a website that I just recently setup with drupal http://www.leakybootsoutdoors.com
If you serious about checking drupal out you can request a user account on my website and see how easy it is to post pictures and blogs, just let me know and i can delete the account when your done.


----------



## Bacchus (Feb 7, 2008)

I dunno what the support is for this but if it gets underway I'm a decent web coder, and can help outin my free time.


----------



## Nightfire (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll contribute by becoming a member. Depending on the price that is.

I am not rich by any means


----------



## mrg0913 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am an expert in HTML and I have Dreamweaver CS3. All I need is a web hoast server. I probibly could do such for free, but the bandwith would have its limitations and the address would not be it's own domain (e.g. bhmffa.(insert host here).com).


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Feb 11, 2008)

But...

Nobody has factored that the only fat guy websites on the net are predominantly for gay men. Mostly 'cause I think women don't activeley seek porn/erotica as much as men do(?) - apologies as I know that's a very broad statement, but it's a proven fact that men are stimulated visually and as such 'porn' remains a mans domain - viewing it anyway.

Not that there's anything wrong with a gay interest in any pics a site like ilikefatguys.com would get... I just think the site would ultimately become another 'bear' or 'chub' site rather than an FFA site...

This is one thing I'd love to be proven wrong in.

Fatstuart


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I always envisioned a "facebook or myspace" like site for FFAs and BHMs, not just a forum format, being able to totally customize profile pages.

<= learning the technology as we speak.



> Gentlemen, we can build it. We have the technology. We have the capability. It will be better than it was before. Better, stronger, fatter.



And like a statue of me  yeah that would swell.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't beleive I wrote fatter, I meant to say "faster"


----------



## Paquito (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I think this is a really great idea, I back it 100%, and I really hope this site comes to fruition. Not saying that Dimensions isn't great, but I think a site dedicated to BHMs and FFAs would be great. While I love my growing body, sometimes I feel self conscious and wonder if there is a woman out there that would really like me fat and happy.

I wish I could help make the site, but considering that I'm technologically defiecient, the most I could offer would be a growing BHM in the making.

Good luck


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, newbie kicking this thread up.

I know the idea has been thrown around here, but I feel like I could step up to the plate and knock this challenge.

My idea would probably revolve around two things...maybe a personal modelling site for myself (BHM here), and then a site for BHM's and FFA to contribute pictures into like a gallery, and then have a dedicated message board running PHP Nucleus to allow people to meet up and discuss. 

The only problem of course, is the cost. The domain's like $10.00 a year but server costs could rise and influx.

I'm willing to put together a prototype for the latter idea and show it off to some peeps here, then maybe I could gather some people to join up on the product and such.

As for my former site...anyone know a photographer in the Mass, NH area? I would need one as the only camera I own is a cell phone camera and there's no way I could take a picture of myself and model at the same time! 

Anywho, i'll put together something tommorrow. 

-Chaz


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

So incase anyone thought i'd be all theory and no action, well I just purchased the domain bhmffaconnection.com and now i'm obligated to do something with it! 

I'll update this with progress.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post but I chose to post to this thread because I think it's really important. As a thin FFA, I totally agree with most of the aforementioned opinions on how we need a website for BHMs and FFAs. It is true that almost all the sites out there currently are gay and while there is nothing wrong with that, it's not practical from a FFA standpoint. 

Also, there has to be more FFAs out there then people let on and I know that back when I was still in closet about my preferences, a website like the ones mentioned above or even a related community might have helped me explore my preferences or get out of the closet sooner. 

Now being an open FFA, there is the constant problem of finding a partner. You are correct in saying this site is more BBW related. For example there is NEVER anyone in the BHM/FFA chat room when I have looked. On other sites, for example fantastyfeeder.com there is some great eye candy and you might meet some great people but because it is a feeder website you also have to deal with all sorts of preferences that might be in contrast to yours (for example I am not into gaining nor am I a feeder).

I think a BHM/ FFA site would be great. Men should model and show off their beautiful bodies and be praised for doing it. Women who like big men should be able to explore their preferences without judgment or criticism. It should be a site that is very welcoming, even if the FFAs are thin - because good luck trying to be a thin FFA and finding a BHM anywhere especially if you're shy in real life. 

I wish you the best of luck on your site. And I'll gladly be one of the first members to join if you get it up and running


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks . It'll certainly be up and running, the question is the time frame of tonight or tommororw. I won't have full compatibility at start, but I feel that a small PHPBB set up could be of use until I can develop a full on, fledged out site. 

Stay tuned tonight for some information. I'm currently trying to work on a logo...any ideas? 

My whole goal is to just give people what they want, as that brings joy to me, hah. When I owned a karaoke site, I got unpararrel gratification from people contributing by recording themselves singing and people would comment and such. To think I could "pioneer" a movement of sorts and essentially help establish future relationships then....wow, it's just amazing thinking about it.

Plus, I need someweres for myself to look .


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, Chaz. You really took this idea and ran with it. Good stuff, sir. Good Ideas, too. If you need any help when you get the boards up with mods or whatnot, I'll offer my services to be a mod of sorts.


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

Hah well my secret is I've always wanted to do this...in a weird way.

Anywho update:

Sites up! Kinda.

http://www.bhmffaconnection.com

There's a regular ol' WordPress up for now, with my introduction (I'll make it prettier, I swear!) and also...*Forums*! Yay!

BUUUTTTT I don't know what forums to start off right off the back, so I made like 5 (which should suffice unless we blow up)...but if there's anything anyone wants, let me know.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats cool, though. Glad you did it, too. I was thinking this idea would never become a reality. Can't wait to start posting once you get everything up.


----------



## Smite (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright everything on the forums are up. You need to register to view the personalls forums, but that's to offer _some_ privacy to the members.

I'm wondering if a dedicated thread to the site would help, as most people just glance at this and probobly assume it's all speculation...but what's the word on advertising here? Unless of course, someone else did the thread, hah


----------



## Smite (Apr 9, 2009)

So I think I can finally bump this and say "what a ride" it was, and not have to pony it up like I did over there.

As some may know I ran/created/spawned the devil known as "BHMFFAConnection". It was great times at first, lots of cool staff members, members who were plain awesome, fun late night chat romps, "fake" beefs with other websites, and interesting characters known as forum goers. I couldn't have asked for a better website in the whole world than the BFC in the months of March - July 2008. But then it got ugly.

Without naming names (for those who think you're one, you're not, only the mods knew the people, known as the "Watch List"), a second generation of people came into the site, which is where I started to lose control and not care about it anymore; I was consistantly receiving death threats along with threats of people tracking me down and forcing me to update the site. I couldn't ban certain members without running the risk of having my personal information spread across the internet, or the aforementioned people tracking me down IRL. Conrad, I tip my hat to you in being able to withstand the multiple threats i'm sure you've gotten but for me, it was just "no thanks". So in September, the economy went to shit, I was flat broke, donations stopped coming in (of all the donators I do thank you. You were the reason the website wasn't shut down in July.), and it became more apparent to me to not spend a single penny on the site out of my personal money, because I was not up for paying for death threats. It got to the point where I couldn't log into my own site without being disgusted with the members that where constantly throwing these threats at me and still being able to participate in the site. 

Plus the original vision of the site, which was to create a dedicated place to talk about BHM and FFA culture as opposed to this wonderful site, which at the time of BFC's creation this section was a "side thing", was in my eyes over. DIMs was no longer a place where people weren't equal, and the BFC really had no right to compete against Conrad, whose done a wonderful job here, and could provide a amazing service to us. I wanted to shut BFC down for good because DIMs became what I considered a great place for BFC discussions. Anywho a third party stepped in and took over BFC. 

So if someone in the future looks at this thread and thinks "Hey, i'm going to make this site while i'm drunk and horny", similar to what I did, then good luck. You will face both the best and worst sides of the internet in that journey.


----------



## escapist (Apr 9, 2009)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Might be a worthy investment.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yeah OK, so I was board. Its totally CSS Design Compliant so feel free to separate out the css and make your own design, like I said I was board. 

View Sample OR Copy & Paste this into a new page named index.html:


<html>
<head>
<title>FFAs and BHMs</title>
<style type="text/css">
body
{
background-color: #F6F7D4;
color: #000000;
font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
margin: 0px 10px 0px 10px;
padding: 0px;
}
#page_wrapper
{
width: 790px;
margin: auto;
background-color: #fff;
border-left: 1px solid black;
border-right: 1px solid black;
}
#header
{
border: 1px solid black;
border-width:1px 0;
background-color: #5E5562;
width: 790;
}

#header h1
{
margin: 20 0 30 30px;
}

#nav {
margin: 0 2 0 -1;
padding:0;
background:#808259 url(http://www.456bereastreet.com/lab/ul_navbar/step11/nav_bg.jpg) 0 0 repeat-x;
width:790px;
float:left;
border:1px solid #42432d;
border-width:1px;
clear: right;
}
#nav li {
display:inline;
padding:0;
margin:0;
}
#nav a:link,
#nav a:visited {
color:#000;
background:#b2b580;
padding:20px 40px 4px 10px;
float:left;
width:auto;
border-right:1px solid #42432d;
text-decoration:none;
font:bold 1em/1em Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-transform:uppercase;
text-shadow: 2px 2px 2px #555;
}
#nav a:hover {
color:#fff;
background:#727454;
}
#nav li:first-child a {
border-left:1px solid #42432d;
}
#home #nav-home a,
#forum #nav-forum a,
#archive #nav-archive a,
#contact #nav-contact a {
background:#e35a00;
color:#fff;
text-shadow:none;
}
#home #nav-home a:hover,
#forum #nav-forum a:hover,
#archive #nav-archive a:hover,
#contact #nav-contact a:hover {
background:#e35a00;
}
#nav a:active {
background:#e35a00;
color:#fff;
}

h1{color: #fff;}

#main_content_container
{
height: 700px;
padding: 40px 5px 20px 5px;
}

#Splash_pic
{
width: 790;
margin: auto;
margin: -2px -15px 0px -5px;

}

#footer
{
text-align: center;
background: #808259;
color: #000;
padding:20px 40px 4px 10px;
border-top: 1px solid black;
border-bottom: 1px solid black;
font:bold .75em/.75em Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

</style>
<head>
<body id="home">
<div id="page_wrapper">
<div id="header">
<h1>FFA BHM Connections</h1>
<ul id="nav">
<li id="nav-home"><a href="#">Home</a></li>
<li id="nav-forum"><a href="#">Forum</a></li>
<li id="nav-archive"><a href="#">Archive</a></li>
<li id="nav-contact"><a href="#">Contact</a></li>
</ul>
</div>
<div>
<div id="main_content_container">
<img src="http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q8/men_in_full/triumph600400.jpg" border="0" id="Splash_pic" alt="bhm, fat Pictures, Images and 

Photos"/>

<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Cras tincidunt. Morbi nisl. Pellentesque malesuada. Vivamus 

ultrices arcu eget tortor. Nullam sed mauris.</p>

<p>Mauris ornare quam vel mi. Donec ac enim. Proin eleifend massa non velit. Suspendisse id arcu. Fusce placerat pede ac libero. Morbi vel risus. 

Maecenas in turpis. Fusce lacus libero, elementum nec, laoreet ac, porttitor vel, tellus. Aliquam libero. Donec mauris odio, feugiat ac, adipiscing semper, 

ultrices eget, orci. Quisque euismod lacinia dui. Pellentesque tincidunt. Sed eros metus, malesuada sit amet, pellentesque ac, cursus id, nibh. Integer a purus. 

Aliquam nec nunc vitae felis fringilla malesuada. Nam sagittis, dui at interdum condimentum, ante nisl faucibus metus, et hendrerit lectus tortor semper libero. 

Suspendisse justo metus, vulputate id, gravida a, dictum vel, quam.</p>
</div>
<div id="footer">
copyright &copy; 2008 FFA BHM Connections.
</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2009)

*(((SMITE))) WB hats off to you for going after your dreams, and we all learn from our experiences, so pat yourself on the back and smile for your accomplisments, no matter the outcome! 
*


----------



## escapist (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah ok so yet again I didn't read a thread, but hey anybody feel free to use the code Posted here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1142495&postcount=61


----------



## William (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Smite

You did do a great job, but I think that Fat Guys have to get more involved before there would be enough traffic for a BHM/FFA Forum. As long as there is free speech in Mainstream Fat Acceptance that there will not be a BHM/FFA want that needs to be sated by something new.

William 





HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((SMITE))) WB hats off to you for going after your dreams, and we all learn from our experiences, so pat yourself on the back and smile for your accomplisments, no matter the outcome!
> *


----------



## Smite (Apr 9, 2009)

The traffic on the site was fine; they just hit 1000 members so that wasn't an issue in "carving a niche". :O


----------



## samuraiscott (Apr 9, 2009)

I would model


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

Edgar BigDog, Mature BHM model, at your service.


----------



## biggietrillz166 (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldnt mind modeling...


----------



## Smite (Apr 10, 2009)

I think you guys need to double check when this thread was made, and also read past the first post.

HINT: It's a couple years old.


----------



## shashank (Apr 19, 2009)

Smite, I really appreciate the effort you put in, and am saddened to hear what all has happened after that.

It is surprising for a person like me to know what all goes behind the scenes, but I guess now that you have given a hint, I can totally imagine that.


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 20, 2009)

i would gladly help with logos etc - not the best at programming but dab hand on photoshop and illustrator


----------



## xxeell (Jul 11, 2009)

I tried registering at BHM/FFA conection, but there was an error. :[


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 11, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> So ladies, lets make all the big guys in the world feel like the sex gods they are.... and men, techie geeks, come out....help us make this happen



DO WANT!


----------



## HairyBagel (Jul 14, 2009)

I already have like... ten thousand Pictures of my fat stomach but ZERO time for a website. I would love to post them for ladies to enjoy. Just point me in the right direction.

Too bad in reality, only dudes checking me out... 

View attachment mystomach.jpg


----------

